# Went out last night....



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i went out last night way south of fargo and caught about 20 goldeyes, 1 northern, 5 cats. The two biggest were 9 and 10 pounds. I also lost two on a fallen tree that felt bigger then the 10 pounder when i was fighting them. Both the big cats where females, so they are moving around and still have big bellys too them. The 10 pounder had the fattest belly ive ever seen for a fish that short. i headed home at midnight cuz i was really tired.

Ill be headin out next weekend again, the big ones are coming out.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

What river were you on? I've been doing alright this year, my biggest so far has been 8lbs. Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i was on the wild rice by abercrombie... atleast i think thats the rice


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Biggest fish to date update this season... 12lbs Craig


----------

